# Does your IWC Portuguese Automatic 7-days attract sufficient attention from the untrained eyes?



## sfhkman (Nov 10, 2012)

I have had my eye on one. I think it's a really classy watch and those who have done the homework knows its a respected watch in the watch community. However, I don't care about a watch being "understated". I don't mind being a bit flashy -- if I'm spending a [lot] of money on a watch I want it to scream, "look at me, I am expensive", and I am concern that the IWC 5001 doesnt do it. I'd hate it if i wear a 10k watch and most people think it's nice and guess that it's 2k or whatever.

I don't really care about impressing watch snobs either -- just the regular I want to impress the girls and the early- to mid 20s chicks that I'm trying to pick up. That being said, I am a wallstreet guy and while I care about impressing mainstreet more, I also need to cater to my client-functions and business meetings as well. I know the IWC is great for that, but I also consideing a Zenith Chronomater open or a panerai. But those are definitely not as classy, particularly with suit?

Lastly, any recommendation on IWC 500107 vs. 500109 vs. 500114


----------



## gyang333 (Jun 12, 2010)

sfhkman said:


> I have had my eye on one. I think it's a really classy watch and those who have done the homework knows its a respected watch in the watch community. However, I don't care about a watch being "understated". I don't mind being a bit flashy -- if I'm spending a [lot] of money on a watch I want it to scream, "look at me, I am expensive", and I am concern that the IWC 5001 doesnt do it. I'd hate it if i wear a 10k watch and most people think it's nice and guess that it's 2k or whatever.
> 
> I don't really care about impressing watch snobs either -- just the regular I want to impress the girls and the early- to mid 20s chicks that I'm trying to pick up. That being said, I am a wallstreet guy and while I care about impressing mainstreet more, I also need to cater to my client-functions and business meetings as well. I know the IWC is great for that, but I also consideing a Zenith Chronomater open or a panerai. But those are definitely not as classy, particularly with suit?
> 
> Lastly, any recommendation on IWC 500107 vs. 500109 vs. 500114


I don't have the IW5001, but rather the IW3714, and I can say that I haven't been stopped anywhere by anyone to compliment my watch, that said it's also a nice thing in and of itself, it doesn't draw attention saying, 'hey please rob me!' IWC's mainly have an understated elegance, and by sheer sales numbers, most people will not know of the brand.

If you want to attract [women], get this:


----------



## ~tc~ (Dec 9, 2011)

Go straight to the closest Rolex dealer. They have spent .... tons of money developing exactly the public opinion you "need".


----------



## jackruff (Jul 29, 2012)

Try impressing girls with your personality but that sounds like it failed so as suggested go get a Rolex....... I feel sad I wear one sometimes with that kind of perception but I wear one for myself and only me.......


----------



## vysis (Sep 14, 2009)

Yo,

I recently went through the same process you did so I thought I'd share some thoughts:

First of all: don't get the Portuguese, you won't like it.

Second, WUS is probably not a good resource for you. As you've no doubt already noticed, the people on this forum tend to be of one very specific faction and mindset, usually emphasizing movements and pedigree over status and watch design... which is cool, but its not the crowd you're seeking opinions from.

Lastly, I've seen the Zenith open heart and I recently bought a Port 5001, I think you'll like the Zenith better, it looks more complicated and flourished, thus definitely more expensive. Otherwise, Rolex is probably your best bet (Hublot and Panerai will probably only attract disdain from your MD). Then take the extra money and buy some suits.

But ultimately, yeah, don't get the Portuguese, you definitely won't like it.


----------



## Jonnyt5050 (Jan 4, 2013)

I agree with the other commenters. IWC is not the watch for "Look at me, I am expensive." Rolex, Hublot, Breitling might be a better watch for your goals.

But if you're somehow set on IWC, I'd take a look at the Portuguese chronograph. I think you'd get as much respect from those you're trying to impress as you'd get from the 7 day. Because only watch person would know that the 7 day is an in house movement whereas the chrono isn't (it's a modified Valjoux ETA 7750). And you get a chronograph function & it's a whole lot less expensive.


----------



## sfhkman (Nov 10, 2012)

vysis said:


> Yo,
> 
> I recently went through the same process you did so I thought I'd share some thoughts:
> 
> ...


Thank you all for the responses...perhaps I overstated my position and fascination with the superficiality of it all. I really meant to say that I want a BALANCE between impressing those in the know versus the general public -- as I put it -- being deemed respectable "from wallstreet to mainstreet". I don't Rolex does the job.

I work quite a lot in an Asian city where everyone and their mom saves up for a Rolex and just by sheer amount of people owning it has lost some of its luster and class. (For example, if it was a car, I would pick an Audi over Mercedes/BMW of the same price range-- but see a car there'd be more emphasis on the engineering since you actually drive it).

I am in fact attracted to the in-house movement, the pedigree, and the fact that it seems that when I mention that I am considering a 5001 to those in the know in my social circle -- it generates a discussion and a nod of approval. I suspect that it'd will have a positive effect in important business social functions where by owning a watch of this class (yet not being flashy) signals I am someone with taste and depth (as oppose to something louder). I think I am concern that the 5001 may be on the opposite end of the spectrum as being complete unnoticeable -- as mentioned by gyang333.

One of the reason I am keyed in on the IWC also because I have a connection that can get 30-35% off retail for me for IWC watches. I think the 3714 is too small and the 5001 looks better and when you get a steep discount, the more expensive you get the more value you get. And the 5001 is an iconic classic for IWC (I also considered the Pilot..but I need something with a suit).

Thanks vysis and Jonnyt5050 for your responses. Those are helpful. It's good to know that the PAM would attract distain from the higher-ups.


----------



## ~tc~ (Dec 9, 2011)

My experience is that people who remotely are into watches will know and appreciate IWC, the general public will not.

so, when you talk about balance - how balanced can it be if one side is ZERO? Depending on which "Asian city", you may be better off with a "mid fi" brand like Ball in terms of at least getting SOME recognition on the "general public" side of the equation.


----------



## gyang333 (Jun 12, 2010)

~tc~ said:


> My experience is that people who remotely are into watches will know and appreciate IWC, the general public will not.
> 
> so, when you talk about balance - how balanced can it be if one side is ZERO? Depending on which "Asian city", you may be better off with a "mid fi" brand like Ball in terms of at least getting SOME recognition on the "general public" side of the equation.


Not to highjack this thread, but is Ball that well known, as far as I knew, they were an obscure "American" brand, even less known than Hamilton right?


----------



## whywatch9 (Sep 30, 2012)

Why don't you just please yourself and forget about the others? Give it a try, you will save a lot of time on decision making. Theres much more to discover in horology than brand names alone. I just realized that not long ago.


----------



## whywatch9 (Sep 30, 2012)

gyang333 said:


> Not to highjack this thread, but is Ball that well known, as far as I knew, they were an obscure "American" brand, even less known than Hamilton right?


Not trying to diss ball owners, but many of the ball watches are really "weird" as if they want to challenge some of the design principle that majority of people follow. But dealers seem to love them, and ball owners seem to adore them. I suppose they are good values!? They probably make dealers lots of money...


----------



## peterpl (Jul 18, 2011)

You are buying a watch for the wrong reasons it seems to me. Impressing the girls? that made me LOL

You want to impress the girls get something blingy....all women are attracted to diamonds. 

In all honesty 98% of the public wont appreciate/or care what watch you are wearing. The 1% percentage that do recognize the watch will only know the mainstream watches (i.e) Tag/Omega/Rolex/Breitling. The other 1% of watch fans will actually appreciate other brands such as IWC/Patek/JLC/Hublot/AP etc etc.....

And within that 2% that have the slight possibility of appreciating/recognising the watches ---- 99% will be male.....LOL


----------



## sidestreaker (Oct 3, 2012)

For a moment there I thought this was the AskMen's Watch Snob section... where is that man when we need him?


----------



## gyang333 (Jun 12, 2010)

sidestreaker said:


> For a moment there I thought this was the AskMen's Watch Snob section... where is that man when we need him?


I actually thought it was a gag post that one can see in Watches are Serious. Business.

They make spoof posts, often about Nato straps, Seikos, and others but it's pretty funny.


----------



## Jonnyt5050 (Jan 4, 2013)

This thread reminds me of the "Rolex Romeos" story.

NY men spending more money on watches - NYPOST.com

On one hand, it seems this is a main goal of the watch. But I don't think IWC watches (while certainly respected in "watch snob" world) are blingy enough to be ideal watch for that goal. However, if OP can get good discount & personally likes the IWC, I'd recommend going that route. Better to personally like a watch than hope someone else will like it. And it's not like IWC is completely under the radar: IWC Wins Reader Voted Best Luxury Watch Brand On Luxist


----------



## ~tc~ (Dec 9, 2011)

whywatch9 said:


> Not trying to diss ball owners, but many of the ball watches are really "weird" as if they want to challenge some of the design principle that majority of people follow. But dealers seem to love them, and ball owners seem to adore them. I suppose they are good values!? They probably make dealers lots of money...


Ball is a very popular brand in some parts of Asia. Last time I was in Singapore, you couldn't turn and not see a Ball advertisement. They have many models developed exclusively and only sold over there.

I think the Ball watches you have seen must be "weird". Check out the Trainmaster line for their more conventional watches Welcome to BALL Watch


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

gyang333 said:


> Not to highjack this thread, but is Ball that well known, as far as I knew, they were an obscure "American" brand, even less known than Hamilton right?


I think this thread should have been killed long ago, if for nothing else, the profanity in the original post, and I certainly don't see the utility of the discussion in any particular way, nonetheless, maybe it might be best to stay silent when not sure of the facts...

For example, according to market sales figures for 2009, the best selling watches in the world with essentially Swiss based movements were as follows:
1. Rolex
2. Omega
3. Breitling
4. Panerai
5. Tag Heuer
6. Chopard
7. Mido
8. BALL
9. Titoni
10. Tissot

Further, in general, Ball has been in the top 20 of all watch brands of all types (quartz and automatic), as has IWC, for the last several years, and certainly is on fairly level footing in terms of place in the market with IWC.

Finally, to make a blanket generalization based on limited information or pure speculation does no one any good. Ball has some truly great watches, as well as some clunkers--so does IWC, and Panerai, and all the rest...


----------



## portauto (Nov 3, 2010)

Find yourself a used AP Royal Oak. It's a bold watch, will make a statement amongst your peers, get WIS approval, and stand out in general. This is the quintessential sports watch.

Kindest Regards,
Portauto


----------



## ~tc~ (Dec 9, 2011)

Nautilus >>> AP RO if we're taking the conversation that way


----------



## portauto (Nov 3, 2010)

~tc~ said:


> Nautilus >>> AP RO if we're taking the conversation that way


A used APRO can be be found around the price of a new Portuguese. A Nautilus would be a bit of a stretch however

Kindest Regards,
Portauto


----------



## gyang333 (Jun 12, 2010)

timefleas said:


> I think this thread should have been killed long ago, if for nothing else, the profanity in the original post, and I certainly don't see the utility of the discussion in any particular way, nonetheless, maybe it might be best to stay silent when not sure of the facts...
> 
> For example, according to market sales figures for 2009, the best selling watches in the world with essentially Swiss based movements were as follows:
> 1. Rolex
> ...


Thanks for that list, do you your source for that?

Also, thanks for the condescension, I quite needed that as well.


----------



## portauto (Nov 3, 2010)

Here are the 2011 figures for Swiss watch sales. It's not surprising to see Rolex, Cartier and Omega in the top three.










Source: Swiss watchmaking - An industry with a difference - WtheJournal - all about high-end watches

I'd like to see the source for those 2009 sales figures that were posted above as I find it very hard to believe that Cartier would be absent and that Mido, Ball and Titoni would make the list.

Kindest Regards,
Portauto


----------



## gyang333 (Jun 12, 2010)

portauto said:


> Here are the 2011 figures for Swiss watch sales. It's not surprising to see Rolex, Cartier and Omega in the top three.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for your list of top 10 sales Portauto!


----------



## ReXTless (Mar 18, 2010)

Fleas' list makes sense if it's the top sales of "chronometers". I think that's the discrepancy.


----------



## portauto (Nov 3, 2010)

Here are the sales numbers for 2010 from the same source, the Vontobel Luxury Goods Report.

Kindest Regards,
Portauto


----------



## portauto (Nov 3, 2010)

Thanks guys, it looks like those figures were based on the number of movements submitted for testing to COSC in 2009.

Here are the figures for 2011. Judging by these numbers, 1,598,835 watches were submitted for certification, and of these, 6042 were Ball, equating to under 0.0038% of chronometers.

1 ROLEX 751'285
2 OMEGA 509'301
3 BREITLING 126'155
4 MIDO 49'343
5 PANERAI 34'463
6 CHOPARD 28'641
7 TITONI 20'536
8 ENICAR 17'115
9 ERNEST BOREL 8'372
10 TISSOT 6'917
11 ULYSSE NARDIN 6'695
12 CORUM 6'043
13 BALL WATCH 6'042
14 ZENITH 4'000
15 ROGER DUBUIS 4'000
16 JUVENIA 4'000
17 RADO 4'000
18 BUCHERER 2'559
19 BREMONT 1'000
20 NORMANA 1'000
21 OLMA 1'000
22 EBEL 988
23 L.U. CHOPARD 605
24 TAG HEUER 559
25 CENTURY 539
26 BALCO 530
27 MONTBLANC 518
28 CHRISTOPHER WARD 510
29 CHANEL 510
30 JUNGHANS 437
31 STOWA 425
32 ORIS 421
33 MÜHLE GLASHÜTTEN 326

Kindest Regards,
Portauto


----------



## ReXTless (Mar 18, 2010)

portauto said:


> Thanks guys, it looks like those figures were based on the number of movements submitted for testing to COSC in 2009.
> 
> Here are the figures for 2011. Judging by these numbers, 1,598,835 watches were submitted for certification, and of these, 6042 were Ball, equating to under 0.0038% of chronometers.
> 
> ...


Or, 0.4%. But who's counting...


----------



## DasStig (Aug 18, 2012)

How an untrained eye can notice an IWC or even a Patek? The only way to "impress" untrained eye is to buy a Rolex, or something with diamonds. Or maybe a TW Steel. or U-boat. or the 55mm Panerai.

I'm very happy with my IWC (vintage series aquatimer), because it blends in so well. I notice people stare at it sometimes, but not a single person asked me anything about it, which is what I prefer.


----------



## Alex_NYC (Feb 15, 2013)

Accuracy and bling factor
View attachment 973420


An IWC, Audemars, Patek - those brands are more about the movement than the bling.

But when you want a little to impress:

View attachment 973427


It all depends on how you carry yourself in front of your clients. They should respect your ability to buy something of value. Just don't put it in their faces - let them notice.


----------



## overg (Jan 6, 2013)

sfhkman said:


> I have had my eye on one. I think it's a really classy watch and those who have done the homework knows its a respected watch in the watch community. However, I don't care about a watch being "understated". I don't mind being a bit flashy -- if I'm spending a [lot] of money on a watch I want it to scream, "look at me, I am expensive", and I am concern that the IWC 5001 doesnt do it. I'd hate it if i wear a 10k watch and most people think it's nice and guess that it's 2k or whatever.
> 
> I don't really care about impressing watch snobs either -- just the regular I want to impress the girls and the early- to mid 20s chicks that I'm trying to pick up. That being said, I am a wallstreet guy and while I care about impressing mainstreet more, I also need to cater to my client-functions and business meetings as well. I know the IWC is great for that, but I also consideing a Zenith Chronomater open or a panerai. But those are definitely not as classy, particularly with suit?
> 
> Lastly, any recommendation on IWC 500107 vs. 500109 vs. 500114


 I couldn't believe my eyes when I read your post...


----------



## telackey (Mar 6, 2011)

Two things:

1) Girls don't care about watches.

2) A watch in business is about two things, taste and respect. For taste, you can pick new or vintage, expensive or modest, well known brand or obscure. What it has to be is high quality, and well-designed. For respect, I don't mean getting respect (you'll get respect if you are good at your business and have taste--if you are bad at your business or have bad taste, a watch won't save you), I mean respecting the people you are doing business with. Some of them may have a lot more money than you and some a lot less. It won't do, and isn't respectful, to try and bling it up in front of either group.

Best of luck in your watch hunt. There are lots of good options out there.


----------



## whywatch9 (Sep 30, 2012)

overg said:


> I couldn't believe my eyes when I read your post...


yet, this thread keeps on getting new responses. That's a surprise.


----------



## lmcgbaj (Aug 7, 2012)

*Does your IWC Portuguese Automatic 7-days attract sufficient attention from the*

Is this thread REAL? Am I dreaming?


----------



## TK-421 (Mar 11, 2010)

nobody cares what you are wearing. they only care what they are wearing. go ahead and buy the watch you want.


----------



## GinGinD (Feb 29, 2008)

Oh dear...

Thread closed.

Jeannie


----------

